

Anyone know this quote? - websanova

I'm trying to figure out who said this quote and find out the exact wording, goes something like this:<p>"life is not measured by the time we have left but what we do with the time that we have"
======
jimbo1000
And in the end, it's not the years in your life that count. It's the life in
your years. --Abraham Lincoln

Life is not measured by the number of breaths we take but by the moments that
take our breath away.--Anonymous

